# Construction Question



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

At the SM Mall, they have for sale a portable “Swamp Cooler” for placement and use in a single room of a house. 

Now I am originally from Las Vegas where we have used “Swampers” extensively for years as they make a great cooling apparatus…but this is a dry climate. 

I would think that with the high humidity in the Philippines, that a Swamp Cooler would be completely ineffective in cooling anything around here. 

Any ideas if this is for real??

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> At the SM Mall, they have for sale a portable “Swamp Cooler” for placement and use in a single room of a house.
> 
> Now I am originally from Las Vegas where we have used “Swampers” extensively for years as they make a great cooling apparatus…but this is a dry climate.
> 
> ...


I've seem em too. At SM and other places as well. Someone would hafta be nuts to make it even more humid with one of those. It might feel cool if sitting right in front of the thing but still adding more humidity would never cool a room at all. That's to say nothing about mold spores in your lungs and mildew on stored clothing and bedding. Not for me..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I lived in Arizona for about 40 years before moving here and used a Swamp cooler all those years there. My thought is that all you would be doing is adding more humidity which surely is not needed. I thought about wetting a cloth and draping it on the cage of a fan so the air would blow through the wet area but for me just the moving air of a fan is enough so haven't tried it.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was an HVAC tech fro 25 years, in Texas. We used swamp coolers a little, but not much. They are ineffective once you get anywhere near 50% humidity. So here they would be terrible. Initially the air might feel better, when it first blows on you, but since it will not evaporate you will just end up feeling sticky.

I saw them at the mall and my wife said we needed one. When you stand in front of it you do feel cooler...at the mall, but the mall is properly air conditioned. So you don't need it at the mall ha ha. 

You can try it at home - just use a spray bottle of water and spray it into the fan. At first it does feel good. Then you start feeling sticky.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I use them instead of AC units.
I use IWATA fans that flow water through the filters which is the same thing a swamp cooler does. I got a big one for my living room and small ones for the bedrooms. 

They work great. I use Dark Sky an android app that tells me all the weather data the humidity sometimes reached 81% temp 34 wnd 6-14 kph UV as high as 12.

I have been using the for 3 years now as a matter of fact I had to get one fixed ran night and day for month. 

Are they worth it. Well I did not use the one in the bedroom last month I used the AC electric bill 13k. Normally its about 6k.

Is it worth it to me.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Agree with c_Acton...had one for 4 years and it cools just enough in our elevated area in the Summer to make it bearable overnight. We had the window type AC taken as it wasn't needed for most of the year. Adding ice is an option to cool more but we rarely use it. There is a control to increase the humidity, but we keep it closed. Probably the main issue is to always have to monitor the water level. It's an 3D Eco Cool - a solid piece of kit with a powerful fan.They wouldn't have so many on sale here if they didn't work!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dangerous Dounside*

Since this thread is continuing, I'll post here as well but only to point out a serious, dangerous (to some)downside to these IWATA fans or any other that uses water to cool.

Many people moving here as expats are older and with them they bring existing and sometimes serious, life threatening health issues. As such, these water fan/air coolers should not ever be used by someone that has COPD-Emphysema. The local water here contains enough dangerous bacteria to kill an army. When used in these air cooler or fans, that bacteria, mold, and mildew that builds up in them. That bacteria etc is then in the air and goes directly to the lungs of anyone in the building or even outside if they are the large ones that are used outdoors.

For people at risk it is also important to avoid stores here that use water coolers inside. I noticed that in Clark Airbase, Oriental and other duty free stores use these and should be avoided by people at risk..


----------

